# First Pet



## CourtneyG (Jul 14, 2013)

What was everybody's very first pet that they owned and took care of.

I was 7 when I got my first pet an it was a salt water Eel. I named him Zebra since he was a Zebra Moray Eel.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 14, 2013)

My first pet was a giant rabbit.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 14, 2013)

my first real pet was a hamster named fuzzy lol. Since then I have had more hamsters, mice, rabbits, dogs, cats, fish, a hedgehog, ball python, argentine tegu, leopard tortoise, hermit crabs, guinea pig, gerbil. All within my 18 years of life


----------



## wellington (Jul 14, 2013)

My first was also when I was seven. I got a dog for my birthday, a Pomeranian. She ended up being the family dog though, not just mine. I have had many types of animals since and still do.


----------



## TxTortMan (Jul 14, 2013)

My first pet I really took care of was a little baby red eared slider when I was 6. Still have him too!


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 14, 2013)

My first pet was a snapping turtle the size of a half dollar. 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 14, 2013)

Technically, my first pet, other than the family dogs and cats, was a caimen. I was in first grade and at that time, a pet shop employee made no bones about sending me on my way with him. He lived in one of our bathtubs for 3-4 days before my mother wrote them a note telling them to exchange it for a gopher snake and habitat which they did.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 14, 2013)

My first pet after the family dog was a box turtle named Sheldon. He lived in a plastic swimming pool in my room and when the landlord would come over we'd slide the pool under my bed because we weren't supposed to have pets


----------



## Ayrrow (Jul 14, 2013)

I got Cassie, a Westie, when I was 4, she died when I was 7 saving our goats from a 6ft rattle snake. 
I have had other dogs, cats, Guinepigs, gerbils, a horse, goats, fish, a bird, and now a Greek tort named Mikey


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2013)

My first family pet was Midnight the husky/lab mix. She was awesome, we still compare all the other dogs to her on occasion. The first pet that was "mine" was my cockatiel, Buddy. And my first pet that I was actually 100% responsible for is my Border Collie, Apollo. 

Somewhere between all that I've had finches, canaries, a chicken(Tweety), rabbits (Thumper, Oreo, Cuddles, and Cotton Candy), a duck (Quackers), a Sheltie (Sandy), another Border Collie (Holly), 18 or so other cockatiels, two black cats (Pepper and Ricky), lots and lots of fish, anoles, two or three hamsters, ferrets (Abby and Lucy), a conure (Kip), two crested geckos (Petunia and Marigold), a leopard gecko, two tree frogs (Humphrey and Bogart), my Bengal kitten, Spock, and of course my Hermann's tortoise, Carl.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 15, 2013)

My first pet ever was Jasmine the black lab. My parents had her before I was born and she died when I was little but I remember the two of us exploring the woods together and her picking the burs off my clothes with her teeth before we got home so mom wouldn't see  The way my Dad tells it my entire family wouldn't exist without her. Before I was born my parents were house sitting for my grandparents and some bad electrical in the attic caught fire during the night. Just the smoke was drifting down at first so my parents could have slept through it and asphyxiated in their sleep. Jazzy barked for awhile and Dad just sort of yelled at her and rolled back over. She had to grab his arm and pull him out of bed before he woke up enough to realize the room was filling with smoke.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jul 15, 2013)

My first pet was a teddy bear hamster named Wiskers. Although when I was about 6yrs old I thought every roly poly in the front yard was my pet too  They were nicely fed, now whether they ate or not is another question haha.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 15, 2013)

My first pet was a black lab named Cindy when I was 5 and she died shortly before I graduated high school. My first pets of my own were two gerbils when I was 7 named Louie and Hewie and were unknowingly male and female and had two babies named Dewie and Chewie but the babies died. Hewie went on to live for about 4-5 years though and I've basically always had gerbils and black labs since.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 15, 2013)

Hamster!


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2013)

The first one that was actually "mine" besides the family dogs and cats was my box turtle. Tommy turtle. He was sold to us as a "Western Box Turtle". I was 7. I gave him away to another kid when I was 17 and too busy pursuing other things.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: First Pet*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Technically, my first pet, other than the family dogs and cats, was a caimen. I was in first grade and at that time, a pet shop employee made no bones about sending me on my way with him. He lived in one of our bathtubs for 3-4 days before my mother wrote them a note telling them to exchange it for a gopher snake and habitat which they did.



This one is funny!



Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 15, 2013)

Heather,
One of my sisters was understanding enough to let me feed it her gold fish. She had a number of them till he lived with us.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: First Pet*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heather,
> One of my sisters was understanding enough to let me feed it her gold fish. She had a number of them till he lived with us.



This is one of those stories I'd love to hear details of while chomping on popcorn. Oh man, and to hear moms side, too. 
Thanks for the little glimpse, though. 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 15, 2013)

Heather,
A fire pit fire would be involved as well as the popcorn.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2013)

Ha!!! I was going to say "sitting around a campfire" but thought it would come off too weird! 

Great minds think alike! 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## ra94131 (Jul 15, 2013)

My first real pet (ie. not just something wild I just brought inside...) was a Southern Alligator Lizard named Gator. He was an adult when I got him in elementary school and I had him until he died when I was in high school.

I also had a Ball Python named Fred from middle school until my brother took over his care when I went to college.

Both of them were great pets. Thinking back I can't believe all the things I did wrong based on the advice of pet stores and outdated books... but I guess we've all been there.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jul 16, 2013)

ra94131 said:


> My first real pet (ie. not just something wild I just brought inside...) was a Southern Alligator Lizard named Gator. He was an adult when I got him in elementary school and I had him until he died when I was in high school.
> 
> I also had a Ball Python named Fred from middle school until my brother took over his care when I went to college.
> 
> Both of them were great pets. Thinking back I can't believe all the things I did wrong based on the advice of pet stores and outdated books... but I guess we've all been there.



Yeah I accidentally dropped the light inside my eels tank, luckily he survived. I bet we have all made mistake over the years with age and ignorance.


----------



## tortugatamer (Aug 3, 2013)

My first pet was a Silkie chicken named Boots. But my first pet I remember Was Pinocchio a Res that came with the small circle tank and horrid smelling feed. When I got him I demanded that we get him a better home and studied about res every night after homework. I would catch him tadpoles, minnows, crawfish, and grew water plants in his tank that I collected from the lake near our house. Well Pinocchio grew and soon the 10 gallon tank was too small, at least in my mind. So I set him free at the lake. I like to think he still lives there. 

Sent from my MB865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## animalfreak (Aug 5, 2013)

I remember being little with fish haha! But I still remember one Christmas when I was probably around 5 when Santa got me a brown bunny rabbit! We called him bugsy and soon had to give him to my friend from church because of all the mice. ((They had a farm)). A year or so later he accidentally got out. Since then though I've been a huge animal lover just like my parents!! I have had a beta, 3 bearded dragons, a sulcata tortoise, and now ((because of bad experiences with other pets)) I own a 10 week old grey pearl cockatiel. They're australian birds and her name Kora in australian means a companion.  But we've also had a ball python, a wonderful golden retriever wr still own, fish, finches, a cockatiel, and when I bought my cockatiel my whole family ended up with a new finch, a parakeet for my little sister, and by winning a raffle ((second ticket because the person DIDNT show)) my little brother got 2 diamond back doves. Plus my grandma got herself an English budgie. ((Sorry haha really long!^^)) I'm 12 and a huge animal person!!


----------

